# Lots of free knitting patterns - clothes, toys and more



## Dawn P (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.knitting-bee.com/free-knitting-patterns]The Knitting-Bee


----------



## pkb935 (Apr 25, 2012)

Page not found


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Here you go:

Just go here http://www.knitting-bee.com/ and scroll WAAAYYY WAAAYYY down the page - on your right you will see a whole bunch of pattern links.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lots of great patterns. 13 pages of dishcloths.....lots of bags, etc. Thx.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing what a great site found some really nice hats and a lot to pick from. Thanks again.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

thankyou. printed off four and only hit one category


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Book marked and heading back there - thanks!!!

btw - did you see the winged baby socks? Too cute!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked thank you


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you for sharing a great pattern site


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am only on page 26 of at least 142 - awesome site - so many unexpected and unusual items. Also some gorgeous baby patterns.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow!! Saved to my favorites. Thanks!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I found a knitted gargoyle=Love it=Thanks for giving details of the site. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great site, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous site! Thanks so much!!!


----------

